# So what is it with glass bathroom walls at Hiltons?



## falmouth3 (Sep 17, 2010)

We stayed at the Hilton's W 57th in February and were surprised at the glass wall between the bedroom and shower.  I'm at the Hilton at the Helsinki airport and there is another glass wall.  However with this one, I don't even see any shield for privacy.   Luckily I'm here by myself so it's not bad but this is strange.  There is no privacy at all if a couple of people are staying here.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 17, 2010)

Interesting.  We've stayed at several Hiltons and I've never noticed this.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 17, 2010)

Privacy? What a quaint old fashioned notion.
Besides, does anyone really want to watch?
-----------------------------
My DW is constantly closing the drapes in our house.
Why bother? Its not like we're all that interesting to see.


----------



## ace2000 (Sep 17, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> We stayed at the Hilton's W 57th in February and were surprised at the glass wall between the bedroom and shower. I'm at the Hilton at the Helsinki airport and there is another glass wall. However with this one, I don't even see any shield for privacy.  Luckily I'm here by myself so it's not bad but this is strange. There is no privacy at all if a couple of people are staying here.


 
LOL - I don't get it... are you saying that there is something wrong with this?


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 17, 2010)

Don't ever stay in a 1bdrm or 2bdrm unit at Balboa Towers in Mazatlán then. The showers have a big "view window" so that you can look out at the city as you shower.  They say it is mirrored on the other side, but who knows?  I own on the twelfth floor, so I figure if they want to work that hard to see me, it is up to them...

Fern


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 17, 2010)

If I leave the drapes open in this room, the people across the street can also see what I'm doing in the bathroom.  The room looks nice, I guess, and there are lights embedded in the glass, but don't like feeling like I'm display.  It's not exactly like too many people would like to look either, but I'd like a choice in the matter.  Good thing my (female) boss and I are not sharing a room.  We'd be getting to know each other way too well.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 17, 2010)

Last fall we stayed at a Hilton hotel in Florence, Italy, and it too had the frosted glass wall between the tub/shower and the main room.  Must be a new trend, or something.

Kurt


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 17, 2010)

I think it's the trend with en suite bathrooms.  At our home in CA, there is no door between the bathroom and the master bedroom - just a large open arch.  The toilet is behind a separate door, but the jacuzzi tub is open to the room, and the shower has a glass door.  This was standard in our development.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 17, 2010)

PigsDad said:


> Last fall we stayed at a Hilton hotel in Florence, Italy, and it too had the frosted glass wall between the tub/shower and the main room.  Must be a new trend, or something.
> 
> Kurt



There is no frosted glass.  This is clear glass!  The shower is glass, the door to the bathroom is glass, and the wall between the bathroom and bedroom is glass.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 17, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I think it's the trend with en suite bathrooms.  At our home in CA, there is no door between the bathroom and the master bedroom - just a large open arch.  The toilet is behind a separate door, but the jacuzzi tub is open to the room, and the shower has a glass door.  This was standard in our development.



This has been standard in the last 3 homes we owned and in every new house we have seen in the past several years. Looking at new homes is a hobby with us so we have seen a lot of them.


----------



## CarolF (Sep 18, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> There is no frosted glass.  This is clear glass!  The shower is glass, the door to the bathroom is glass, and the wall between the bathroom and bedroom is glass.



 

I'm with you.  This degree of transparency is unacceptable to me.  The shower and toilet are the places I enjoy solitude.


----------



## musictom (Sep 18, 2010)

DeniseM said:


> I think it's the trend with en suite bathrooms.  At our home in CA, there is no door between the bathroom and the master bedroom - just a large open arch.  The toilet is behind a separate door, but the jacuzzi tub is open to the room, and the shower has a glass door.  This was standard in our development.



How funny — you just described our Bedroom/Bathroom EXACTLY — and we're in Northern California.

Did you happen to buy an Anderson built home?

Tom

p.s. my wife sewed a curtain to put over the arch, since she gets up much earlier than I — the openness didn't bother us, just the bathroom lights at 5:00 am.


----------



## Tia (Sep 18, 2010)

My other half likes his privacy in the br, so not sure how he'd like this. Sometimes people stay with friends/family they dont want to share that much openess with is my 2cents.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 20, 2010)

We also stayed at the HGVC West 57th Street last month. Yes, there is a glass wall but there is a sliding wall that covers it if you want the privacy. It didn't bother us at all.


----------



## bankr63 (Sep 21, 2010)

*Safety*

With our aging population, I suspect it is a safety issue.  It makes it easier for DW to see if I have fallen in the shower.  Or, it allows me to see my DW having a heart attack after having seen my flabby middle-aged bod standing in the shower...  :hysterical: 

Just another one of my pet theories...


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 21, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> With our aging population, I suspect it is a safety issue...



More likely with our aging population, its a flab or droop issue.


----------



## Tia (Sep 22, 2010)

Say it isn't so!


----------



## hotcoffee (Sep 22, 2010)

bankr63 said:


> With our aging population, I suspect it is a safety issue.  It makes it easier for DW to see if I have fallen in the shower.  Or, it allows me to see my DW having a heart attack after having seen my flabby middle-aged bod standing in the shower...  :hysterical:
> 
> Just another one of my pet theories...



Yikes!!  You mean we might see more-and-more transparent walls so that we can feel confident our family members in the adjoining rooms have not dropped dead??


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 22, 2010)

As I said, there is a sliding wall that covers it if you don't want people to be able to see you. I fail to see what the problem is. The HGVC West 57th Street actually has a very nice shower.


----------



## falmouth3 (Sep 22, 2010)

There is no option for privacy in the Helsinki hotel.  I don't know how many other places they've decided to eliminate privacy.  My SIL travels with her 15 year old daughter and 17 year old son.  I'm sure each one of them would have been thrilled with that situation.

And at W57th, the sliding panel did not cover the entire glassed in space - at least not in our room.


----------



## John Cummings (Sep 22, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> There is no option for privacy in the Helsinki hotel.  I don't know how many other places they've decided to eliminate privacy.  My SIL travels with her 15 year old daughter and 17 year old son.  I'm sure each one of them would have been thrilled with that situation.
> 
> And at W57th, the sliding panel did not cover the entire glassed in space - at least not in our room.



It pretty well covered it in our room. Your SIL would not be able to stay in the studio at HGVC West 57th St. as the occupancy is only for 2 people. My wife wasn't overjoyed with the glass wall but it really was a minor thing. Now it could definitely be a problem in 1 BR or larger units with more than a couple occupying it. To be honest, we were just happy that the unit was so much better than the Manhattan Club


----------



## LisaRex (Sep 23, 2010)

I strongly suspect it's a cost issue.  Putting a glass wall in is probably a lot cheaper than constructing, drywalling, and painting a wall.


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 23, 2010)

My Solution: Get some duct-tape and hang the bedsheets on the wall.
... Duct tape is the answer to just about all the world's problems.


----------

